# Long Beach, CA U.S.



## linear (Aug 11, 2015)

I've searched at groups.psychologytoday.com, socialanxietysupport.com (/forum/f75), meetup.com, craigslist.org. And I haven't found a realistic training location near me so I want to get one started.

You don't need to have social anxiety. I want everyone reading this to come, so if you want to, you should reply to the post.
I have to do it like this because my fear prevents me from approaching and soliciting a stranger or even family. I have to set it up via text with people I have no knowledge of, then jump in all at once.
Consider that I/the others have the same feeling you do. Just man up this one time and take the first step.

This is a trial. No planning has gone into it. Reply and we'll talk and ideally do a group chat.


----------



## linear (Aug 11, 2015)

Why didn't someone respond to this? Anyone from LA area who feels they need a group?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

im confused what the plan is here??


----------

